# overcrowded??



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a 20g tank with:
2 red cap oranda - 1 about 3 in the other about 1.5 in
3 mid size swordtails
5 md size mollies 

i got a 10g with 4 guppys less than 1in .

So i as wondering if i should transfer some fish to the 10g tank.

Thanks ,
TBO


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, the 2 Orandas are more then plenty for the 20, but moving all the swords & Mollies would be a no way for the 10. 
Looks like maybe time for another tank?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

the bigger the better


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

The goldfish need to be separated from the tropicals. The goldies won't thrive in the warmer tropical temps and the Mollies, swords and guppies won't like the cooler temps the goldfish need. If you can get you hands on a 30 gal and move the Orandas to it, you would be set fine. A bigger tank would be better but I understand space and money restrictions.
If you can't get another tank, set you water temp to 75° F. Thats high end for the goldies and lowest end for the tropicals.


----------



## The Best Out (Feb 5, 2009)

In miami its kinda hard to get my water to that temperature its always on the 78-80s :/ and i dont got more space to fit a 30g :/


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

they can live in the 20g..it will be fine...it isnt really overcrowded


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

As stated above you have coldwater fish and tropical fish in the same tank. You either need to move the goldfish or tropical fish out.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ghost...this thread is from last march...adrian is just spamming the boards..


----------

